# Pronúncia: "playera"



## bozopac

Estou com duvidas na pronuncia da palavra *playera*, porque cada hora ouço de um jeito.

seria:

pla*G*era?
pla*I*era?
pla*X*era?

ou as 3 estão corretas? qual a diferença?
obrigado!


----------



## curlyboy20

bozopac said:


> Estou com duvidas na pronuncia da palavra *playera*, porque cada hora ouço de um jeito.
> 
> seria:
> 
> pla*G*era? *(não tanto assim, não)*
> pla*I*era?
> pla*X*era?
> 
> ou as 3 estão corretas? qual a diferença?
> obrigado!


 
Oi! A primeira é pronunciada um pouquinho diferente. Tem mais o som de "d" com "i" (como em *Di*fícil). Aquele som que o D tem na palavra "díficil" é mais comum, e é assim como eu pronuncio _playera, _e qualquer outra palavra que tem "y" ou "ll" entre vogais.

A segunda é o que a maioria de hispanos pronuncia e a terceira é comum na Argentina e no Paraguay. Espero ter ajudado, Jr.


----------



## bozopac

Muito obrigado!
Me ajudou muito!


----------



## Mangato

bozopac said:


> Estou com duvidas na pronuncia da palavra *playera*, porque cada hora ouço de um jeito.
> 
> seria:
> 
> pla*G*era?
> pla*I*era?
> pla*X*era?
> 
> ou as 3 estão corretas? qual a diferença?
> obrigado!


 
Depende de cada país. 
En España se pronucia  _plalhera,_ aunque hay quien_ dice plaiera_
En Argentina creo que algo próximo_ a plaxera_


----------



## Outsider

A pronúncia "plagera" (ou "pladgera") também existe em algumas falas da Argentina.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> A pronúncia "plagera" (ou "pladgera") também existe em algunas falas da Argentina.


 

De meninos nos ensinavam a pronunciar diferençadamente o _*y *_do *ll.* Vano intento, ainda que onde eu moro, pela infuência do galego que não tem o fonema *y*, há uma tendência a pronunciar a *y* como *i*

yegua* , *dizemos iegua

Cumprimentos, *MG*


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> En España se pronucia  _plalhera,_ aunque hay quien_ dice plaiera_


Penso que se refere à pronúncia [plaʝeɾa] (por isso distingue "yegua" de "iegua"), mas repare que em português o "lh" nunca se pronuncia [ʝ]. O mais das vezes é [ʎ], entre nós.

Em resumo, não creio que o espanhol "playera" se pronuncie jamais como "plalhera" em português.


----------



## curlyboy20

Concordo com Outsider. O phonema português _lhe _não corresponde ao phonema "lle" ou "ye" em espanhol. Ambas as pronúncias são diferentes.

_Lhe_ soa *lié, *mas "_Ye_" ou "_lle_" dependendo da região pode ser *"ié", "xe" ou "dze" *(esta última como na palavra inglesa "jet")


----------



## Tomby

Os temas sobre a pronúncia sempre são difíceis de explicar a través da escrita. 
Quando eu estudava, sempre me diziam que tentássemos aproximar à pronuncia dos nativos porque falar uma língua como um nativo é dificílimo. 
Então, na minha opinião, em Espanha, acho que a palavra "_bata*ll*a_" se pronuncia [bata*lh*a] e vice-versa; também a palavra "_pla*y*a_" se pronuncia [pla*i*a]; o ípsilon "y" (i grego), na prática, se corresponde com o "i" latino em português. Porém há certa diferencia com o espanhol argentino com a pronúncia do ipsilon e do grupo "ll" 
Outro tema seria a pronuncia portuguesa do "s", "ss", "c", "ç" e "z" para os _castelhanos_, atenção digo castelhanos e não espanhóis. E finalizo aqui para não misturar temas distintos. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la mayor parte de Argentina y Uruguay la _y_ de _playa_ se pronuncia como la _j_ del portugués. En algunas partes de Argentina como la _x_ portuguesa. Jamás escuché a nadie pronuciarla con el sonido de la _d_ seguida de _i _en el portugués brasileño. Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Talvez esteja errado, ou meu uvido tá quebrado.
O que eu quis dizer é que na Espanha os fonemas *y *e *ll, *están a convergir em um só. Como aconteceu com *b *e *v*

Quanto à equivalência entre o *lh* e o *ll, *podem escutar nos recursos algumas frases que contenhem esses fonêmas
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?n...ticle&artid=15

O que eu escuto nos diferêntes sotaques e muito semellante ao *ll* do espanhol europeu.

Cumprimentos, é feliz dia do traba*lh*o

MG


----------



## MOC

Plad(j)era ouvi em alguns sítios em Espanha, mas normalmente é aquela que fica entre o português "plaiera" e "plajera" (fonética portuguesa) que não é usado em Portugal. 

*argentinodebsas *en Argentina e Uruguay no seria Plaxera? Es que todos los argentinos y uruguayos que conozco pronuncian Pla*x*era con la "x" muy fuerte. 


A minha opinião neste caso coincide com a última escrita por curlyboy.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Talvez esteja errado, ou meu uvido tá quebrado.
> O que eu quis dizer é que na Espanha os fonemas *y *e *ll, *están a convergir em um só. Como aconteceu com *b *e *v *.....



En unas zonas el sonido "ll" es mas fuerte y en otras más débil pero tienden a la unificación.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Alandria

Pessoalmente adoto a pronúncia usada na *Cidade do México* dos dois fonemas, ou seja, [dʒ].
Estou acostumada a ouvir o espanhol mexicano, que deve ser o mais influente da América Latina.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Talvez esteja errado, ou meu uvido tá quebrado.
> O que eu quis dizer é que na Espanha os fonemas *y *e *ll, *están a convergir em um só. Como aconteceu com *b *e *v*
> 
> Quanto à equivalência entre o *lh* e o *ll, *podem escutar nos recursos algumas frases que contenhem esses fonêmas
> http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?n...ticle&artid=15
> 
> O que eu escuto nos diferêntes sotaques e muito semellante ao *ll* do espanhol europeu.
> 
> Cumprimentos, é feliz dia do traba*lh*o
> 
> MG


Mangato, a questão é que os sons do "ll" espanhol e do "lh" português coincidem, mas os sons do "y" espanhol e do "lh" português nunca coincidem (esquecendo regionalismos).

Como diz, na grande parte do mundo hispanófono os sons do "ll" e do "y" consonântico fundiram-se num mesmo fonema -- mas o mesmo _não_ sucedeu com os sons de "lh" e "i" consonântico em português.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:
			
		

> mas o mesmo _não_ sucedeu com os sons de "lh" e "i" consonântico em português.



Agora você me fez lembrar de um fato. No Brasil, os CAIPIRAS (cerca de 50 MILHÕES de pessoas) e pessoas POUCO instruídas pronunciam o lh como [j] mesmo...
Lendo Jeca Tatu de Monteiro Lobato, você vai notar como ele _trabaia_.


----------



## Outsider

Por isso que eu tive o cuidado de acrescentar "esquecendo regionalismos"...


----------



## bozopac

Alandria said:


> Agora você me fez lembrar de um fato. No Brasil, os CAIPIRAS (cerca de 50 MILHÕES de pessoas) e pessoas POUCO instruídas pronunciam o lh como [j] mesmo...
> Lendo Jeca Tatu de Monteiro Lobato, você vai notar como ele _trabaia_.



Hahahah, caipira falando é bem engraçado.
Muitos trocam o L por R

" Meu fio pôe a brusa"
" Meu filho pôe a blusa"

Mais isso aí é totalmente errado, é bem la no interior mesmo.


----------



## Lgpe

MOC said:


> Plad(j)era ouvi em alguns sítios em Espanha, mas normalmente é aquela que fica entre o português "plaiera" e "plajera" (fonética portuguesa) que não é usado em Portugal.
> 
> *argentinodebsas *en Argentina e Uruguay no seria Plaxera? Es que todos los argentinos y uruguayos que conozco pronuncian Pla*x*era con la "x" muy fuerte.
> 
> 
> A minha opinião neste caso coincide com a última escrita por curlyboy.



Vou lhes ajudar: no centro e sul de Argentina e acho que em todo Uruguay a pronúncia mais comum é "plaXera" com o x muito forte, mas no norte do pais há duas maneiras, no nordeste se fala "plaGera" enquanto no noroeste se fala "plaiera".


----------



## Fer BA

mais um matiz sobre a observação do Lgpe (NE da Argentina).

em certas partes da BA (a cidade), vc vai ouvir pla_dz_era (como diz o Curlyboy, como _jet_ em inglés) e uma _dze_ MUITO forte.

Eu aprendi na escola que os únicos na Argentina que sabem pronunciar bem a _y_ e a _ll_, são do NE (Misiones, como Lgpe)


----------



## pipoII

Lgpe said:


> Vou lhes ajudar: no centro e sul de Argentina e acho que em todo Uruguay a pronúncia mais comum é "plaXera" com o x muito forte, mas no norte do pais há duas maneiras, no nordeste se fala "plaGera" enquanto no noroeste se fala "plaiera".


 
Ótimo ressumo regional sobre a nossa fala. Muito claro e conciso.


----------



## pipoII

Concordo com Fer BA. Existe uma diferença de tipo social também na pronúncia da Y aquí em Buenos Aires. Na zona norte da cidade - a parte mais rica- os "conchetos" (patricinios)  pronuciam essa _dze_ muito forte.


----------



## brasileirinho

pipoII said:


> Concordo com Fer BA. Existe uma diferença de tipo social também na pronúncia da Y aquí em Buenos Aires. Na zona norte da cidade - a parte mais rica- os "conchetos" (patricinios)  pronuciam essa _dze_ muito forte.



Suponho que você quis dizer "patrici*nh*os"


----------



## Lgpe

É correto o que Fer Ba diz, generalmente o dze se fala só em certo estrato social, especialmente no norte da cidade de Bs. As. e norte do conurbano. 
Também aqui se pronúncia corretamente a _y_ e a _ll_


----------



## pipoII

brasileirinho said:


> Suponho que você quis dizer "patrici*nh*os"


 

Isso, isso, isso..........como diría o Chaves


----------



## Istriano

Ouvi essas pronúncias de Y:

_playa, playera _, suyo...

pla*y*a 

['plaʝa]  a mais comum, mas acho meio difícil esse som [ʝ], entre_ *lh *_e_* i*_ de_ iate

_['pladʑa] também muito comum, é como _*d *de_* d*ia pronunciado pelos paulistanos (e não pelos cariocas ou mineiros que usam uma som mais forte: [dʒ])

['plaja] a forma muito fácil de pronunciar, mas os professores de espanhol consideram muito dialetal, é marcada

['plaʑa] a forma argentina mais antiga, como_ j_ em português mas mais suave

['plaʃa] a forma argentina mais nova, como _x_ de Xuxa


----------



## okporip

pipoII said:


> Isso, isso, isso..........como diría o Chaves



Só faltou ajustar o foco de gênero: "patricinhas" são os _chetos_ do gênero feminino e "mauricinhos", os do gênero masculino. "Patricinhos" é uma inovação até engraçada, mas soa estranha. Melhor "os mauricinhos"  ou "os mauricinhos e patricinhas".


----------



## XiaoRoel

La _*pronunciación más aproximada*_ de la */y/* en playa o playero (o en cualquier palabra en que la /y/ sea pre o intervocálica, para un hablante de Portugués es la /i/ del portugués _iate, poio, coio_. Así la pronunciamos los de habla nativa gallega al hablar español y nadie nos distingue por ese rasgo.
En la *zona rioplatense* ya se ha dicho que es como una [dʒ]o incluso una [ʒ]. Y hay otras pronunciaciones de esta /y/ (que en español moderno se ha asimilado el sonido [λ] escrito /ll/ en español y /lh/ en portugués, que ya distinguimos pocos hablantes de español.


----------



## okporip

Admiro enormemente o esforço de todos em tentar enfrentar a questão. Mas  ela é extremamente difícil de "apanhar". Primeiro, pela dificuldade de  representar pronúncias por escrito e, segundo, por este ser um assunto  que depende muitíssimo de percepções idiossincráticas, ao sabor das  origens regionais, histórias de vida e experiências com a outra língua  que cada um de nós temos. O interessante é observar que um brasileiro de  fala paulista tende a reduzir todas as variações fonéticas do "y" de  "playera" a três casos, que foram os indicados pelo bozotec na pergunta  original (como também sou paulista, creio que "entendo" intuitivamente o  que ele quer dizer com plaGera, plaIera e plaXera). Mas um português e  um galego apreenderão o assunto de outras maneiras e farão dele outras  tentativas de resumos sintéticos - não só porque partem de outros  ordenamentos fonéticos (os das suas próprias línguas maternas), mas  também porque estão mais expostos a variações do espanhol que não são as  mesmas a que nós estamos mais expostos.

Se quiséssemos chegar a um tratamento rigoroso da questão, o esforço de interentendimento seria tremendo!


----------



## Istriano

Tenho assistido a TVE ultimamente. Na previsão do tempo sempre pronunciam
*lluvia *assim:  ['dʑ u β̞ j ä]


 ['dʑ] soa como *td* em _me*tg*e [catalão] ou como *d* em *d*ia [português paulista(no)]. _

Segundo a Wiki:


> /ʝ/ is an approximant in all contexts except  after a nasal, /l/, or a pause where it may be an affricate ([ɟʝ]).


Para mim, soa mais como ['dʑ] e não como [ɟʝ] mas tudo bem.
[ ʝ ] não existe em nenhum dialeto/sotaque da língua portuguesa.


Sobre *y*:


re_y_  ['re*̯i*] (tem ditongo) [como _re*i*_]

re_y_es ['re*ʝ*es] (não tem ditongo) [como _ve*i*o_, mas com um som mais forte]

re_i_na ['re*̯i*nä] (tem ditongo) [como _re*i*na _do verbo _reinar_]


----------



## Istriano

Eu realmente não sei se essa distinção [ j ] ~[ ʝ̞ ] é tão importante assim: 

1. Na língua antiga, usava-se _i _por _y_, e vice versa: _Ysabel/Isabel, huyendo/huiendo_
   Ainda hoje na Espanha se usam grafias _Bizkaia _e _Vizcaya_...

2. Não tem _minimal pairs_, o par mais próximo é

*abierto *[aβ̞ *j*eɾto]     ~ *  abyecto *[aβ̞* ʝ̞*ekto]

Muitas vezes me soa como:[aβ̞ *̯i*eɾto] ~ [aβ̞* j*ekto] / [aβ̞*dʑ*ekto]


----------

